# sad day at greenup dam



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

went to ky side across from end of long wall cast my rods out sit down seen milk jugs floating in a line down the shore line 50ft from shore after about 20min here came a boat up river pulling there nets had 2 of my rods hung in there nets seen them taking alot of fish out of the nets seen 4 bluecats taken out of nets i know where over 30# makes you wish ya had a gun.cauhgt 0 fish


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Yup, that's sad.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Legally jug fishing and you want to shoot them?

Moderators???


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

them be paylake fish this year.that ain,t right.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

the jugs were used as floats on there nets


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

chadwimc said:


> Legally jug fishing and you want to shoot them?
> 
> Moderators???


Not jug fishing, net markers. There is alot of controversy over the NO regulations on catfish for the Ohio river and some states, my own included, do not feel there is enough evidence to warrant a creel limit on catfishing. This means that a person can net to their hearts content and deplete the natural resource that others work hard to catch on rod and reel. Bottom line, no matter what your stance on the issue is there should be regulations in place to reduce overfishing and protect a species, just makes common sense.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought they outlawed paylake netting in oh ky and ind


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i think if a person has a permit they can net fish. i don,t wecome any netters. making a killing of the expense of the river. pay lakes, eat rotten road kill. sorry, i lived on the river my entire life, and commercial fishing is a sore subject around my house. ( they don,t think much of me eather #*(%^$##@!) that all i have to say ABOUT THATTTTTT.


----------

